
Panasonic creates artificial photosynthesis as efficient as real plants - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/panasonic-creates-artificial-photosynthesis-as-efficient-as-real-plants-20120731/
======
aidenn0
I am not a chemist, but wouldn't this have to produce oxygen as well?

    
    
       2HH0 + 2COO = 2HCOOH + O2

